# Moving to Dubai from New Zealand



## amitbhullar (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I am a NZ citizen and looking at different options for next year or 2.

I am very interested in Dubai or the neighboring cities..

I was reading about all the goods and bads about Dubai and to be honest I am not impressed. 

I have a girl friend, not married, she wants to come with me. I think living together is out of question????

Are there any kiwis or Australians living there who may have some advice for me? 

Is there good money? I mean is it worth moving to Dubai compared to Australia or something?

I am open to all options such as Japan or UK. But here I basically want to know about Dubai.

I don't drink or do drugs anyway, so that won't be an issue for me.... 

Any help will be really appreciated.

Thanks
Amit


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Please read the sticky thread about things you need to know before asking questions, as you are duplicating some of the information provided.


You also seem to be asking about aplace for a long holiday, so bear in mind that you may only stay in the country for 30 days in a visit visa before having to renew it. 

I find it odd that you say you are not impressed with Dubai despite not having been here or knowing anything about it.

-


----------



## Joscelyn (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,

I am a 21year old Australian who recently just came to Dubai. My parents moved here 4 years ago so i thought i would take this opportunity for a change  

I absolutely love it here. The night life is GREAT, shopping is fantastic, and people are always out doing something.... It does take some time getting use too -- meeting people, finding local bars etc but with patience you will learn to love this place. 

I find Dubai to be of an older crowd. I come from the Gold Coast, QLD which is pretty much just full of 18year olds. I mean, back home a 30yr looks out of place in Surfers Paradise, but its not like that here. There is no age.. Everyone is out. So i would definitely recommend it if you like to be social because honestly besides going out, you only come here to work. 

To live, i find Dubai can be a little expensive but then again im sure it can be pretty reasonable... i guess it comes down to the money you earn. But if you want a change i would definitely recommend it. At least for 6 months. Hope this helps.


----------

